# How did everyone do this weekend?



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

i went to the private club i belong too and got into some decent size channels and caught a flattie, the channels were 1-4lbs. and the flat was 5lbs. but all in all wasnt a bad evening spending it with my family and moms and pops fishing.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

not looking for an all out brawl here but I went to catfisherman's paradise II this past weekend and caught 19...all were flatties between 5lb-23lbs, except for the 52lb bluecat we caught...but probably saw close to 150 fish caught...the biggest flattie of the day was 45lbs and the biggest blue was 60lb.....

then saturday night...and uncle, my dad, and I went up to st. marys and caught 9 channels with the biggest being around 3 lbs...but he had probably close to 50 hits...they are starting to spawn so its just a nibble then they let go


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

good job on the channels bassattacker


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

We fished in the COCC tourney Sat. night at O'shay and did decent caught 8 cats, 7 keepers between 2-3 lbs 15.5lbs total, Bite was strong till dusk and then didnt pick back up till after 12am (at least for us) All were taken on shad, did better with live ones under a bobber, than the cutbait. And I would agree that the bites were light if you didnt have the pole in your hand you probally missed em. I think it was 28lbs won it with 2nd at 22 lbs and i beleive we got 5th with 15.5 Big fish on the night was 8lbs.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

yeah the flat that i caught was the only one that ran with the bait (live goldfish) the rest were really light bites one blue gill (live and Cut) my wife was getting so mad cause the bite was so light that she just started setting the hook as soon as she felt the lightest twitch, a good thing though the blue gill are starting to spawn too so the cats will be on feeding frenzies. all night at the club u could hear the cats and bass busting the banks hard.

pendog u and bigdogsteve do any good this weekend.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

no we didnt do any good, it was the night from hell. Every spot we went to had people in it who had no idea or the tackle to fish the spot. So we settle for a crappy spot that does have flatheads but only got 2 runs. We also kept shad alive all night which surprised us


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

well maybe this weekend will prove better now that the moon will be a full quarter with a full moon the following weekend.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

our trip this past weekend was a huge waste of time, Me and Nate were so frustrated we wanted to scream. Nice job on the channels Brandon. When we head out again we will make sure we have enough bait and hit our spot early enough to get our spots. Oh and Nate those shad stayed alive because they were 2 feet long.....lol


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

thats good on the shad, and at 2 foot long thats some huge shad lmfao.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

maybe not quit that long,but they were long as hell though


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

i think this rain will change things for fishing this upcoming weekend, def will get the oxygen levels up in the water, hopefully its not so much to were its flooding and not fishable.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

I think with it raining so early in the week it shouldn't effect the rivers too bad.


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

I fished Clendening (not a paylake) and the cats are very active. 4 channels and two flatheads, all on live bluegill. Flatheads went 17, 24.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i agree with steve, and those shad were the biggest ive seen, im using one for bait this weekend


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Well Nate I guess we will have dueling shad just like we have dueling abu's.....I will have to do agan this time what I did a couple of weeks ago....you got:S


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

you sir are a richard......... Yeah well i will show you, get your own bait im retiring the cast net and all the bait holes


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Well that is just wrong Nate. I am sure you will want to retire after this weekend when I expand my lead even more


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah right, im takin the lead this weekend


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

oh and on another note, you might have an advantage on saturday cuz jake and i will still probaly be drunk from the nhl draft lol. and yes the sissy jacob is coming


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

sounds like this weekends fishing trip could be interesting for u guys LOL


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

i will believe sissy boy is coming when he shows up at the river


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah it will be shocking but if sissy boy shows up he will probaly catch a state record just to spite us, then i will have to take him to the side and [email protected] . lol and for you people who dont know "sissy boy" is the reference to my cousin, its actually another name for him but isnt OGF approved lol


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

oh yeah and steve read that little caption below my picture..... thats right ODOYLE RULES!!!!!


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

yeah Nate. if we call him his real name we might get into a llittle trouble. and I see your little name, I will take that from you


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

im still waiting to hear what the winner or loser gets or has to do with the bet LOL


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i think if steve loses he has to dress up in spandex go infront of some random people, dance and sing Baby Got back while i play it on the radio.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

well i decided i want to illustrate how u thinking fishing will go this weekend, bring it on steve


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Well Nate you know that is wrong man. You will be crying again when that monster hands you your.......... again!!!!


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

and by the way,you do look like a stick figure,you need to put some meat on the one that is me,I am way to fat to be a stick figure


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

me and that fish are going at it some other week cuz we are goin to a different spot remember


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh yeah I forgot. well I hope you have the same luck at this stop as you have at the other spot. you know bad luck


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

steve you a better shot at flying then you do beating me this weekend, and if you would fly i would shoot you down, and you would be the biggest bird ive ever seen


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

now thats just funny about the spandex, and the pic is funnies, steve has alot to do this weekend after all that taunting lmfao


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

steve wont catch anything i caught all the bait once again, but we are goin out tomorrow for alittle bit since i have a couple days off


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

I will let my fishing do the talking once again. and you better get some realy good spandex, and make sure there are no kids around, they would have nightmares for life seeing me in spandex


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Steve i just had an even better idea in the case of a tie we will both get the chippendales outfit and do the Patrick Swayze and Chris Farley skit off of saturday night live. LOL!!!!


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

absolutely. We will tape it and post it for everyone to see.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

now that right there is funnies LOL


----------

